# Anyone had luck modeling catenary?



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone simulating overhead electric lines? Looking for some scratchbuilding ideas for the poles, bridges, wires etc. There are some kits out there but they seem really pricey.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't know much, but for ideas, check out the video link in Post #1 of this thread here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1337

Also here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=74

Good luck,

TJ


----------

